# Question on Alden shoes & how they size: B/D?



## jholbrook (Jul 12, 2007)

Greetings - I'm considering ordering a pair of Alden shoes advertised with a width of B/D. I normally take a D size width (in shoes from J&M, AE, etc.). I'm told the B refers to the heal width, while the D refers to the forefoot. Is that accurate? Should I be looking for a D/D, or will I likely be OK with this B/D?


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

jholbrook said:


> Greetings - I'm considering ordering a pair of Alden shoes advertised with a width of B/D. I normally take a D size width (in shoes from J&M, AE, etc.). I'm told the B refers to the heal width, while the D refers to the forefoot. Is that accurate? Should I be looking for a D/D, or will I likely be OK with this B/D?


B/D is their normal size. D/D would be for a wide heel, and you would probably have to special order.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

B/D will work well for you. It is the same as other maker's D.
I think that every manufacturer makes shoes on combination lasts because heel is usually narrower than ball width. The difference is : Alden marks not only ball width but also heel width. But it's only ball width that other makers mark inside shoes.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Alden simply makes explicit what just about every manufacturer does: they use combination lasts. I don't even know if you could get a D/D, and you probably wouldn't want to unless your feet are particularly unusual. Most Americans have relatively narrow heels, and standard Alden heels are a bit roomy in any case.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

jholbrook,
I would suggest that you should go to store that sells Alden's in order to ascertain the proper sizing for your feet


----------



## jholbrook (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

*Another Last Question*

Since this thread is on combination lasts, this ebay listing was brought to my attention:

What should I make of this size???? an 8 1/2 C in other brands?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What should I make of this size???? an 8 1/2 C in other brands?


Yes, It means C width in other brands.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54700


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Not only does Alden list the heel width, but confusingly they list it before the ball width. Every other manufacturer I've seen (with the possible exception of ET Wright -- I don't recall exactly) lists the ball measurement first (D/B).


----------



## Bigpicnic (Feb 19, 2010)

OOOOOOH! I'll confess to this even though it'll make me sound like an idiot:

All this time, whenever I was shopping for Aldens on ebay and I saw "width- B/D," I thought it meant the left shoe was width "B" and the right shoe was width "D." I was thinking, "man, there sure are a lot of people with odd, mismatched feet out there."


----------

